# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Photo of the month December 2011

## John Clare

Please vote for the December Photo of the Month. In order to vote, look through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes). Thank you and best of luck to everyone!

1: Mossy Frog, by Martin



2: Pacman Frog, by Mandarin



3: _Trachycephalus nigropalmatus_, by Wesley



4: Strawberry Poison Frog, "Cristobal" race, by Garrett



5: White's Tree Frog, by EZweasel



6: Southern Toad, by frogmandan



7: American Toad, by Royce



8: Wood Frogs, by Autumn



9: Red-Eyed Leaf Frog, by Heather



10: Cope's Gray Tree Frog, by Gail



11: White's Tree Frogs, by DonLisk



12: Big-Eyed Tree Frog, by Peakone



13: Bumblebee Dart Frog, by frisky



14: Blue Dart Frog, by Wolfx



15: _Ranitomeya vanzolinii_, by BerksMike



16: African Clawed Frogs, by Jenna



17: Imitating Dart Frog, "Chazuta" race, by Kenny



18: Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Vern



19: Pacman Frog, by MeTree

----------


## Autumn

So many great entries!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kristen

> So many great entries!!


I agree I couldn't decide who to vote for!

----------


## Heather

This is a tough one! I'm going to have to scroll through a couple times...decisions, decisions  :Wink: .

----------


## Chaser

Red Eyed Tree Frog

----------


## Martin

> Red Eyed Tree Frog


Wrong thread.

----------


## Poly

Wow Autumn, the photo AND the enclosure of the month! Congrats!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shanny

My favorite is number 5... It's adorable!

----------


## Autumn

> Wow Autumn, the photo AND the enclosure of the month! Congrats!


Wow....I won both  :Big Grin: !?

Hehe, thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Yes you did!  :Smile:  You are very talented!

----------


## John Clare

Seems like a fix to me.

----------


## Poly

> Seems like a fix to me.


A fix? I don't think this was "fixed" John, as far as I'm concerned, Autumn won "fair and square" I mean, there were only 13 voters.

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! No fix, John. Just talent.

----------


## John Clare

> A fix? I don't think this was "fixed" John, as far as I'm concerned, Autumn won "fair and square" I mean, there were only 13 voters.


I was kidding, Royce.

----------


## Poly

> I was kidding, Royce.


Suuuuuure you were....  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Haha, how was I supposed to know that? lol  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

Sarcasm doesn't travel good over the internet,
anyway, WELL DONE AUTUMN!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poly

> Sarcasm doesn't travel good over the internet


Yeah, what she said John! Hahaha!  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Autumn

> Sarcasm doesn't travel good over the internet,
> anyway, WELL DONE AUTUMN!


Haha, thank you Kristen  :Smile: !!

----------

